# Τα υπουργεία μας – Greek Ministries



## nickel (Oct 6, 2009)

*Τα υπουργεία από Οκτώβριο 2009:*



11 | Υπουργείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων | Ministry of Rural Development and Food
12 | Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης, Διαφάνειας και Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων | Ministry of Justice, Transparency and Human Rights
4 | Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας | Ministry of National Defence*
3 | Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών | Ministry of Foreign Affairs
9 | Υπουργείο Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης | Ministry of Labour* and Social Security
1 | Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών, Αποκέντρωσης και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης | Ministry of Interior, Decentralisation* and Electronic Governance
5 | Υπουργείο Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας | Ministry of Economy, Competitiveness and Shipping
2 | Υπουργείο Οικονομικών | Ministry of Finance
7 | Υπουργείο Παιδείας, Δια βίου μάθησης και Θρησκευμάτων | Ministry of Education, Lifelong Learning and Religious Affairs
6 | Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής | Ministry of the Environment, Energy and Climate Change
14 | Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού | Ministry of Culture and Tourism
13 | Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη | Ministry of Citizen Protection
10 | Υπουργείο Υγείας και Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης | Ministry of Health and Social Solidarity
8 | Υπουργείο Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων | Ministry of Infrastructure, Transport and Networks
* US spellings: Defense, Labor, Decentralization

*Τα υπουργεία μέχρι Οκτώβριο 2009:*



Υπουργείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης & Τροφίμων | Ministry of Rural Development and Food
Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης | Ministry of Development
Υπουργείο Απασχόλησης & Κοινωνικής Προστασίας | Ministry of Employment and Social Protection
Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης | Ministry of Justice
Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας | Ministry of National Defence
Υπουργείο Εθνικής Παιδείας & Θρησκευμάτων | Ministry of National Education and Religious Affairs
Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών | Ministry of Foreign Affairs
Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών | Ministry of Interior
Υπουργείο Μακεδονίας–Θράκης | Ministry of Macedonia–Thrace
Υπουργείο Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών | Ministry of Transport and Communications
Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας & Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής | Ministry of Mercantile Marine and Island Policy
Υπουργείο Οικονομίας & Οικονομικών | Ministry of Economy and Finance
Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Χωροταξίας & Δημοσίων Έργων | Ministry of the Environment, Physical Planning and Public Works
Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού | Ministry of Culture
Υπουργείο Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης | Ministry of Tourism
Υπουργείο Υγείας & Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης | Ministry of Health and Social Solidarity
Το πρώτο υπουργικό συμβούλιο του Γ. Παπανδρέου:

Αντιπρόεδρος της Κυβέρνησης (Deputy Prime Minister): Θόδωρος Πάγκαλος

Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών, Αποκέντρωσης και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης: Γιάννης Ραγκούσης, Ντίνος Ρόβλιας, Θεοδώρα Τζάκρη (με έδρα τη Θεσσαλονίκη)
Υπουργείο Οικονομικών: Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου, υφυπουργός Φίλιππος Σαχινίδης
Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών: Γιώργος Παπανδρέου, Δημ. Δρούτσας (αναπληρωτής), Σπύρος Κουβέλης
Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας: Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος, Πάνος Μπεγλίτης (αναπληρωτής)
Υπουργείο Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας: Λούκα Κατσέλη, υφυπουργοί Σταύρος Αρναουτάκης, Μάρκος Μπόλαρης (με έδρα τη Θεσσαλονίκη)
Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής: Τίνα Μπιρμπίλη, Γιάννης Μανιάτης, Θάνος Μωραΐτης
Υπουργείο Παιδείας, Δια βίου μάθησης και Θρησκευμάτων: Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου, Εύη Χριστοφιλοπούλου, Γιάννης Πανάρετος
Υπουργείο Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων: Δημήτρης Ρέππας, Γιάννης Μαγκριώτης, Νίκος Σηφουνάκης
Υπουργείο Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης: Ανδρέας Λοβέρδος, Γιώργος Κουτρουμάνης
Υπουργείο Υγείας και Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης: Μαριλίζα Ξενογιαννακοπούλου, Φώφη Γεννηματά
Υπουργείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων: Κατερίνα Μπατζελή, Μιχάλης Καρχιμάκης
Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης, Διαφάνειας και Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων: Χάρης Καστανίδης, Απόστολος Κατσιφάρας
Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη: Μιχάλης Χρυσοχοΐδης, Σπύρος Βούγιας
Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού: Παύλος Γερουλάνος, Αγγελική Γκερέκου
Υπουργός Επικρατείας παρά τω πρωθυπουργώ: Χάρης Παμπούκης, υφυπουργός με αρμοδιότητα κυβερνητικού εκπροσώπου Γιώργος Πεταλωτής
Υπουργός Επικρατείας παρά τω πρωθυπουργώ (State Minister): Χάρης Παμπούκης, (Deputy State Minister & Government Spokesman) υφυπουργός με αρμοδιότητα κυβερνητικού εκπροσώπου Γιώργος Πεταλωτής


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2009)

Μπράβο, Νίκελ! Πάντα ετοιμοπόλεμος κι επίκαιρος.
Πολλές γυναίκες βλέπω και πολλούς νέους, κάτι που με προδιαθέτει θετικά, αλλά... ίδωμεν!
Και διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου, παρότι ελπίζω ν' αργήσουμε να ξαναπούμε _γ..ώ τα υπουργεία μου μέσα!_


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2009)

Και για να είναι πλήρες, πρόσθεσε και το σημερινό θέμα:
Παράδοση-παραλαβή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

Καλημέρα; Τι εννοείς; Την _handing-over ceremony_; Εγώ σκέφτομαι να βάλω νέα υπογραφή «keeping my fingers crossed» (να δω πόσα θα τηρηθούν από αυτά που άκουσα στο πρώτο υπουργικό συμβούλιο). Αλλά κυρίως (αυτή είναι η δουλειά μας εδώ):
*της Λούκας Κατσέλη*
και όχι
*_της Λούκα Κατσέλη_


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τι εννοείς; Την _handing-over ceremony_;


Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2010)

Πρωινή επέλαση: Τα υπουργεία μας από 7/9/2010 (σύμφωνα με το in.gr)

Αντιπρόεδρος Κυβέρνησης: Θεόδωρος Πάγκαλος

Υπουργός Εσωτερικών: Γιάννης Ραγκούσης
Υφυπουργός: Γιώργος Ντόλιος
Υφυπουργός: Θεοδώρα Τζάκρη

Υπουργός Οικονομικών: Γιώργος Παπακωνσταντίνου
Υφυπουργός: Φίλιππος Σαχινίδης
Υφυπουργός: Δημήτρης Κουσελάς

Υπουργός Εξωτερικών: Δημήτρης Δρούτσας
Αναπληρώτρια Υπουργός: Μαριλίζα Ξενογιαννακοπούλου
Υφυπουργός: Σπύρος Κουβέλης
Υφυπουργός: Δημήτρης Δόλλης

Υπουργός Εθνικής Άμυνας: Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος
Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός: Πάνος Μπεγλίτης

Υπουργός Περιφερειακής Ανάπτυξης και Ανταγωνιστικότητας: Μιχάλης Χρυσοχοΐδης
Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός: Σωκράτης Ξυνίδης
Υφυπουργός : Παναγιώτης Ρήγας
Υφυπουργός: Ντίνος Ρόβλιας

* Γραμματέας του ΠΑΣΟΚ, στη θέση του Σ.Ξυνίδη, αναμένεται να αναλάβει ο Μιχάλης Καρχιμάκης.

Υπουργός Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας: Γιάννης Διαμαντίδης
Υφυπουργός: Ελπίδα Τσουρή

Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος: Τίνα Μπιρμπίλη
Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός: Νίκος Σηφουνάκης
Υφυπουργός: Γιάννης Μανιάτης
Υφυπουργός: Θάνος Μωραΐτης

Υπουργός Παιδείας, Δια βίου Μάθησης και Θρησκευμάτων: Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου
Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός: Φώφη Γεννηματά
Υφυπουργός: Εύη Χριστοφιλοπούλου
Υφυπουργός: Γιάννης Πανάρετος

Υπουργός Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων: Δημήτρης Ρέππας
Υφυπουργός: Γιάννης Μαγκριώτης
Υφυπουργός: Σπύρος Βούγιας

Υπουργός Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης: Λούκα Κατσέλη
Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός: Γιώργος Κουτρουμάνης
Υφυπουργός: Βασίλης Κεγκέρογλου
Υφυπουργός: Αννα Νταλάρα

Υπουργός Υγείας και Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης: Ανδρέας Λοβέρδος
Υφυπουργός: Χρήστος Αηδόνης
Υφυπουργός: Μιχάλης Τιμοσίδης

Υπουργός Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων: Κώστας Σκανδαλίδης
Υφυπουργός: Μιλένα Αποστολάκη
Υφυπουργός: Γιάννης Κουτσούκος

Υπουργός Δικαιοσύνης, Διαφάνειας και Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων: Χάρης Καστανίδης

Υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη: Χρήστος Παπουτσής
Υφυπουργός: Μιχάλης Οθωνας

* Κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος, στη θέση του Χρ.Παπουτσή, αναμένεται να οριστεί ο Μιλτιάδης Παπαϊωάννου.

Υπουργός Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού: Παύλος Γερουλάνος
Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός: Τηλέμαχος Χυτήρης
Υφυπουργός: Γιώργος Νικητιάδης

Υπουργός Επικρατείας: Χάρης Παμπούκης

* Ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου ανέθεσε στον υπουργό Επικρατείας Χάρη Παμπούκη και την αρμοδιότητα της προσέλκυσης ξένων επενδύσεων.

Υφυπουργός παρά τω πρωθυπουργώ και Κυβερνητικός Εκπρόσωπος: Γιώργος Πεταλωτής


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2010)

Κατ' αρχάς να επισημάνω ότι τα σχετικά ΠΔ δεν αναφέρουν «Υφυπουργός παρά τω πρωθυπουργώ», αλλά «Υφυπουργός στον Πρωθυπουργό».

Επίσης (σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ 97/2010) ο Γιώργος Πεταλωτής δεν είναι πλέον Υφυπουργός στον Πρωθυπουργό.

Τέλος (σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ 98/2010) ο Γιώργος Πεταλωτής είναι πλέον Υφυπουργός Εσωτερικών, Αποκέντρωσης και Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης.

Αυτά προς το παρόν. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

Ας βάλουμε, να βρίσκονται κι εδώ, τα υπουργεία και τα μέλη της πρώτης κυβέρνησης του Σύριζα με τους Ανέλ. Αργότερα και τα αγγλικά:

*Πρωθυπουργός*
Αλέξης Τσίπρας
*Αντιπρόεδρος *
Γιάννης Δραγασάκης
*Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών 
*_Υπουργός_ Νίκος Βούτσης
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Διοικητικής Μεταρρύθμισης_ Γ.Κατρούγκαλος
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Δημόσιας Τάξης και Προστασίας του Πολίτη_ Γιάννης Πανούσης
_Αναπληρώτρια υπουργός Μεταναστευτικής Πολιτικής _Τασία Χριστοδουλοπούλου 
_Υφυπουργός Μακεδονίας-Θράκης_ Μαρία Κόλλια Τσαρουχά
*Υπουργείο Οικονομίας, Υποδομών, Ναυτιλίας και Τουρισμού
*_Υπουργός_ Γιώργος Σταθάκης
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων_ Χρήστος Σπίρτζης
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου_ Θοδωρής Δρίτσας
_Αναπληρώτρια υπουργός Τουρισμού_ Έλενα Κουντουρά
*Υπουργείο Παραγωγικής Ανασυγκρότησης, Περιβάλλοντος και Ενέργειας*
_Υπουργός_ Παναγιώτης Λαφαζάνης
_Αναπληρωτής Περιβάλλοντος_ Γιάννης Τσιρώνης 
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης _Βαγγέλης Αποστόλου
_Υφυπουργός Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης _Παναγιώτης Σγουρίδης
*Υπουργείο Οικονομικών*
_Υπουργός _Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης
_Αναπληρώτρια υπουργός _Νάντια Βαλαβάνη 
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός_ Δημήτρης Μάρδας
*Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων *
_Υπουργός_ Αριστείδης Μπαλτάς
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Πολιτισμού _Νίκος Ξυδάκης 
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Παιδείας_ Τάσος Κουράκης
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Έρευνας και Καινοτομίας_ Κώστας Φωτάκης 
_Υφυπουργός Αθλητισμού_ Σταύρος Κοντονής
*Υπουργείο Εργασίας*
_Υπουργός_ Πάνος Σκουρλέτης
_Αναπληρώτρια υπουργός Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης _Θεανώ Φωτίου
_Αναπληρώτρια υπουργός για την καταπολέμηση της ανεργίας_ Ράνια Αντωνοπούλου
*Υπουργείο Υγείας και Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων *
_Υπουργός_ Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός _Ανδρέας Ξανθός
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων _Δημήτρης Στρατούλης
*Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών *_
Υπουργός_ Νίκος Κοτζιάς 
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Ευρωπαϊκών Υποθέσεων_ Νίκος Χουντής 
_Αναπληρωτής υπουργός Διεθνών Οικονομικών Σχέσεων _Ευκλείδης Τσακαλώτος
*Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας * 
_Υπουργός_ Πάνος Καμμένος _
Αναπληρωτής υπουργός _Κώστας Ήσυχος 
_Υφυπουργός_ Νίκος Τόσκας
*Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης*
_Υπουργός_ Νίκος Παρασκευόπουλος
*Υπουργός Επικρατείας για την καταπολέμηση της διαφθοράς*
Παναγιώτης Νικολούδης
*Υπουργός Επικρατείας για το συντονισμό του κυβερνητικού έργου*
Αλέκος Φλαμπουράρης
_Υφυπουργός_ Τέρενς Κουίκ
*Υπουργός Επικρατείας*
Νίκος Παππάς
*Υφυπουργός παρά τω πρωθυπουργώ και κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος:*
Γαβριήλ Σακελλαρίδης


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2015)

Αναπληρώτριες υπουργοί. Επαναλαμβάνω: *αναπληρώτριες *υπουργοί. Ονομαστική: η *αναπληρώτρια *υπουργός.
Μερικοί δημοσιογράφοι (π.χ. Άλφα αυτή τη στιγμή) δεν το έχουν πιάσει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

Η μόνη επέμβαση που έκανα ως τώρα: τον _Γιάννη Βαρουφάκη_ τον έκανα _Γιάνη_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2015)

Αυτά είναι τα 11-12 υπουργεία που άκουγα προεκλογικά;
Βεβαίως στη Ελλάδα έχω ακούσει και για δεκα υπουργεία, και για μικρό σχήμα κλπ κάθε φορά που έχουμε εκλογές και στο τέλος πάντα μας προκύπτουν καμια σαρανταριά υπουργοι (καλή ώρα).


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η μόνη επέμβαση που έκανα ως τώρα: τον _Γιάννη Βαρουφάκη_ τον έκανα _Γιάνη_.



Μάλλον χρειάζεται και μια δεύτερη για τον αναπληρωτή υπουργό οικονομικών, που είναι Δημήτρης Μάρδας, κι όχι Κώστας


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τις διορθώσεις. Τώρα και στα αγγλικά:

_Prime Minister_
*Alexis Tsipras*
_Government Vice President_
*Yannis Dragasakis*
_Ministry of Interior_
•	Minister *Nikos Voutsis*
•	Alternate Minister of Public Order *Yannis Panousis*
•	Alternate Minister of Administrative Reform *Giorgos Katrougalos*
•	Deputy Minister of Macedonia-Thrace *Maria Kollia-Tsaroucha*
•	Alternate Minister of Immigration Policy *Tasia Christodoulopoulou*
_Ministry of Economy, Infrastructure, Shipping and Tourism_
•	Minister *Giorgos Stathakis*
•	Alternate Minister of Infrastructure, Transport and Networks *Christos Sprintzis*
•	Alternate Minister of Shipping and Aegean *Theodoros Dritsas*
•	Alternate Minister of Tourism *Eleni Kountoura*
_Ministry of Productive Reconstruction, Environment and Energy_
•	Minister *Panagiotis Lafazanis*
•	Alternate Minister of Environment and Energy *Yannis Tsironis*
•	Alternate Minister of Agricultural Development *Evangelos Apostolou*
•	Deputy Minister of Agricultural Development *Panos Sgouridis *
_Ministry of Finance_
•	Minister of Finance *Yanis Varoufakis*
•	Alternate Minister *Nantia Valavani*
•	Alternate Minister of Revenue *Dimitris Mardas*
_Ministry of Culture, Education and Religious Affairs_
•	Minister *Aristides Baltas*
•	Alternate Minister of Culture *Nikos Xydakis*
•	Alternate Minister of Education *Tasos Kourakis*
•	Deputy Minister of Research and Innovation *Kostas Fotakis*
•	Deputy Minister of Sport *Stavros Kontonis*
_Ministry of Labor_
•	Minister *Panos Skourletis*
•	Alternate Minister of Social Solidarity *Theano Fotiou*
•	Alternate Minister for Combating Unemployment *Rania Antonopoulou*
_Ministry of Health_
•	Minister *Panagiotis Kouroumblis*
•	Alternate Minister *Andreas Xanthos*
•	Alternate Minister of Social Insurance *Dimitris Stratoulis*
_Ministry of Foreign Affairs_
•	Minister *Nikos Kotzias*
•	Alternate Minister of European Affairs *Nikos Hountis*
•	Alternate Minister for International Economic Relations *Euclid Tsakalotos*
_Ministry of National Defence_
•	Minister *Panagiotis Kammenos*
•	Alternate Minister *Kostas Isichos*
•	Deputy Minister *Nikos Toskas*
_Ministry of Justice_
•	Minister *Nikos Paraskevopoulos*
Minister of State for Combating Corruption 
*Panagiotis Nikoloudis
*Minister of State for Government Coordination 
*Alekos Flampouraris*
Deputy Minister to the Prime Minister *Terrence Quick*
_Ministry of State_
•	Minister *Nikos Papas*
Government Spokesman *Gabriel Sakellaridis*

Πηγές:
http://www.tovima.gr/en/article/?aid=671144
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabinet_of_Alexis_Tsipras


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2015)

Γουστάρω στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια *Terens Kouik*. 

Υ.Γ. Βλέπω ότι ο ίδιος γράφει το όνομά του *Terens Quick*.

Και *Euclid *Tsakalotos.

Και *Yanis* Varoufakis.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

Βλ. κ. http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/en...ia/?MPId=7dbfb966-ecef-4939-b636-3c191f311d08


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

ΥΓ Το καλύτερο! http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1796376/


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2015)

Αλήθεια, πώς θα αποδίδατε τον (ανεπίσημο βέβαια) χαρακτηρισμό "υπερυπουργείο"; 
super-ministry; Τίποτα με umbrella/omnibus;


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

Με το *super-ministry* δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα οι δημοσιογράφοι:

Key announces super ministry
A new ministry of business, innovation and employment will swallow up four existing government departments within months, Prime Minister John Key has announced. 
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/politics/6579933/Key-announces-super-ministry

Syriza's new super-ministry
Greek election winner Syriza has officially announced its plan for the new governmental scheme that will see the ministry of shipping and the Aegean under the umbrella of a so-called super-ministry.
http://www.tradewindsnews.com/finance/353168/Syrizas-new-super-ministry


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2015)

Ας σημειωθεί πάντως ότι συνηθίζεται ολοένα περισσότερο το "for" αντί του "of" και ότι η αντιστοίχιση του "αναπληρωτή υπουργού" και του "υφυπουργού" με την ελαφρώς παρανοϊκή αγγλική ορολογία είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία. Σταχυολογώ από παλιότερη επίσημη πολυγλωσσική ορολογία του Συμβουλίου της ΕΕ (δεν έχω πρόχειρη πιο πρόσφατη), όπου το "επίσημη" σημαίνει ότι έχει την έγκριση μόνιμων αντιπροσώπων, διπλωματών κτλ.

Στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή (2008), ο υφυπουργός μεταφράζεται πάντα "State Secretary for...", ίσως με καθοριστική επίδραση των γαλλικών, ενώ στον κατάλογο που έχω δεν εμφανίζεται ο "αναπληρωτής υπουργός". Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο "υπουργός επικρατείας" μεταφράζεται "Minister of State". Π.χ.:

EL *Υφυπουργός Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών*
EN State Secretary for Economic Affairs and Finance
FR secrétaire d'État à l'économie et aux finances

EL *Υπουργός Επικρατείας και Κυβερνητικός Εκπρόσωπος*
EN Minister of State and Government Spokesman
FR ministre d'État et porte-parole du gouvernement

Στην αγγλική κυβέρνηση (2005) γίνεται μύλος, αλλά συνήθως υπουργός=Secretary of State (υπάρχει όμως και μια δόση Minister, Καγκελλάριου και Chief Secretary), αναπληρωτής υπουργός=Minister of State (αλλά υπάρχει και ένα Secretary), (κοινοβουλευτικός) υφυπουργός=(Parliamentary) Under-Secretary of State:

EL Αντιπρόεδρος της Κυβέρνησης και Πρώτος Υπουργός
EN *Deputy Prime Minister and First Secretary of State*
FR vice-premier ministre et premier "Secretary of State"

EL Καγκελλάριος του Θησαυροφυλακίου (Υπουργός Οικονομικών)
EN *Chancellor of the Exchequer*
FR chancelier de l'Échiquier

EL Υπουργός Εσωτερικών
EN *Secretary of State for the Home Department; Home Secretary*
FR ministre de l'intérieur

EL Υπουργός Εξωτερικών και Κοινοπολιτείας
EN *Secretary of State for Foreign and Commonwealth Affairs*
FR ministre des affaires étrangères et du Commonwealth

EL Υπουργός Εμπορίου και Βιομηχανίας, Υπουργός για τις Γυναίκες και την Ισότητα
EN *Secretary of State for Trade and Industry and Minister for Women and Equality*
FR ministre du commerce et de l'industrie, également chargé de la condition féminine et de l'égalité

EL Υπουργός, Chief Secretary, Δημόσιου Θησαυρού (Οικονομικών)
EN *Chief Secretary to the Treasury*
FR premier secrétaire au trésor

EL Υπουργός της Προεδρίας της Κυβερνήσεως
EN *Minister for the Cabinet Office*
FR ministre responsable du "Cabinet Office"

EL Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος και Γεωργικού Περιβάλλοντος
EN *Minister of State for Environment and Agri-Environment*
FR ministre adjoint ("Minister of State") chargé de l'environnement et des questions agri-environnementales

EL Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός Αγροτικών Υποθέσεων και Ποιότητας του κατά τόπους Περιβάλλοντος
EN *Minister of State for Rural Affairs and Local Environment Quality*
FR ministre adjoint ("Minister of State") chargé des questions rurales et de la qualité de l'environnement local

EL Αναπληρώτρια Υπουργός για τα παιδιά, τους νέους και την οικογένεια
EN *Minister of State for Children, Young People and Families*
FR ministre adjoint ("Minister of State") chargé de l'enfance, de la jeunesse et de la famille

EL Κοινοβουλευτική Υφυπουργός, Υπουργείο Σκωτίας
EN *Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State, Scotland Office*
FR secrétaire d'État ("Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State") au ministère pour l'Ecosse

EL Κοινοβουλευτικός Υφυπουργός και Υπουργός για τη Διατήρηση της Φύσης και την Αλιεία
EN *Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State and Minister for Nature Conservation and Fisheries*
FR secrétaire d'État ("Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State"), chargé de la protection de la nature et de la pêche

EL Κοινοβουλευτικός Υφυπουργός και Υπουργός Γεωργίας, Επισιτισμού και Βιώσιμης Ενέργειας
EN *Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State and Minister for Farming, Food and Sustainable Energy*
FR secrétaire d'État ("Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State"), chargé de l'agriculture, de l'alimentation et de l'énergie durable

EL Κοινοβουλευτική Αναπληρώτρια Υπουργός Δημόσιου Θησαυρού (Government Chief Whip)
EN *Parliamentary Secretary to the Treasury (Government Chief Whip)*
FR secrétaire d'État ("Parliamentary Secretary") au trésor (Government Chief Whip)

EL Κοινοβουλευτικός Υφυπουργός και Υπουργός για τους Απομάχους
EN *Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State and Minister for Veterans*
FR secrétaire d'État ("Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State") aux anciens combattants

EL Κοινοβουλευτικός,-ή _[υπήρχαν ένας άντρας και μία γυναίκα] _Υφυπουργός, Υπουργείο Μεταφορών
EN *Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State, Department for Transport*
FR secrétaire d'État ("Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State") au ministère des transports

EL Κοινοβουλευτική Υφυπουργός
EN *Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State*
FR secrétaire d'État ("Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State")

Υπόμνηση από τη Wikipedia:

*United Kingdom:* A *Minister of State* is a member of Her Majesty's Government, junior only to a Secretary of State but senior to a Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State and Parliamentary Private Secretaries (PPSs). Ministers of State are responsible to their Secretaries of State. This position has only existed since 1945 - previously, each parliamentary under-secretary was directly beneath a secretary of state. There can be more than one Minister of State at any government Department. Ministers of State may have departmental PPSs, or a PPS might be assigned to them.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

> Ας σημειωθεί πάντως ότι συνηθίζεται ολοένα περισσότερο το "for" αντί του "of"


Αυτό συμβαίνει περισσότερο αν υπάρχει ήδη «of» στον τίτλο του αξιωματούχου (π.χ. Secretary of State).


----------



## dharvatis (May 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> _Ministry of Interior_


Και ο πλήρης τίτλος του *Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών & Διοικητικής Ανασυγκρότησης*, σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα του, είναι _Ministry of Interior and Administrative Reconstruction_. Δεν είναι λάθος όμως αυτό το _Reconstruction_; Δεν θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα το _Restructuring_ ή το _Reform_;


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2015)

Εμείς θα την φτιάξουμε εκ θεμελίων τη διοίκηση, δεν θα την ανασυγκροτήσουμε.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2015)

Να χαίρεσαι που δεν έγινε _Defragmenting_.


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Να χαίρεσαι που δεν έγινε _Defragmenting_.



Επί της ουσίας πάντως, μεταξύ άλλων αυτό χρειάζεται, ένα καλό defragmentation, ένα decompartmentalization κι ένα integration. Extremely difficult in this nation, though.


----------

